# Spectacled Caiman



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Spectacled Caiman For Sale May Trade Depending Whats On Offer, interested in boa morphs, but will consider most things, PM for details,
NO TIME WASTERS PLEASE!!!




























http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/308574-spectacled-caiman.html


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

MOURNING BUMP, Still Here despite Lots Of Interest


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Lots of interest but no takers as of yet,


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Any takers great pet to own


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Pet Shops DO NOT Need DWA they just have to sell it to someone with one.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Crocodile said:


> Any takers great pet to own


Not convinced its a great PET to own. Certainly a facinating animal to watch.



Crocodile said:


> Pet Shops DO NOT Need DWA they just have to sell it to someone with one.


A bit random, most people who frequent the DWA forum would be aware that petshops dont have DWAL, they have PSL which covers any animal.


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Not convinced its a great PET to own. Certainly a facinating animal to watch.


Your Opinion & your entitled to it just as I am





Mujician said:


> A bit random, most people who frequent the DWA forum would be aware that petshops dont have DWAL, they have PSL which covers any animal.


No harm in informing people, Jesus


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldn't call these pets as such.. my opinion though:whistling2:
One day I'll own one of these wonderful creatures but right now im concentrating on breeding projects i'm considering.


Draven


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

I know the pet thing but I should have worded it a great creature to own.


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

*add pic*

Good Pic Of Him & has been measured he is 2ft exactly


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i would so keep one as a pet lol but im 13 lol, how much do these ususally go for ?


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Well then you've got a fair few years to do asmuch research as you can! haha..

Usually around £400ish but this one that crocodile is selling he wants £300 or sensible offer.


Draven


----------



## daHulk (Jan 9, 2009)

well I personally dont get why we have to bloody pay to keep these creatures!

but nice croc mate!
i would have it if i had the $$$


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

what do you mean? pay? asin the actual animal or the DWAL?


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Just some Pics I took this mourning, Mouth Is open as a threat as I moved him out of his water onto land for pic, Eyes due to Flash.


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

looks like you have a great enclosure for him mate do you know the sex? i already own a female around the same size..... what price are you looking for and where abouts are you?

looks like hes doing the hiss thing at you lol mines always doing it when i pick her out the water :Na_Na_Na_Na:

got any pics of the set up id love to see it


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

nice croc


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Interested in Boa Morphs, Burms, Carpets Maybe a o8 female royal as part of a deal


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Draven said:


> Well then you've got a fair few years to do asmuch research as you can! haha..
> 
> Usually around £400ish but this one that crocodile is selling he wants £300 or sensible offer.
> 
> ...


We sold one in the shop recently for £250 and that was around 3ft.


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

Just tryin to get back what I paid,


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

cool, how big arethese expected to get ??


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

can reach 8 ft


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Crocodile said:


> Just tryin to get back what I paid,


 
thats fair enough mate.. i got my one for a good price so sold it cheap..


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

anybody have pics of adults and their enclosures?


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*mmmmmmmmmmmm*

if only it wasnt dwa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

truncheon1973 said:


> if only it wasnt dwa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


then every bathtub in the UK would have one of these in.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

LewisH said:


> then every bathtub in the UK would have one of these in.


Haha very true..


Draven


----------



## Crocodile (May 8, 2009)

*sold!!!*


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

cool croc mate


----------



## Gambit1993 (May 11, 2009)

cool cool cool cool cool cool!:lol2:


----------

